# ne-am face



## THE-GULP

Buna ,

"atunci probabil că nu ne-am face nici o grijă"

what does the green part mean ?


----------



## farscape

This is a combination of a pronoun (unstressed form) *ne* (noi) and an auxiliary verb *am (a avea) *in the present optative-conditional form (I suppose there is a "dacă" in the original text*.  * 

The meaning of the text is:
if... then perhaps *we* *would*n't (have to) worry

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc pentru comentariul tău , îl apreciez .

Iată întregul context : 

" Dacă am avea şi noi o genă de neamţ, atunci probabil că nu ne-am face nici o grijă în privinţa stabilităţii unei guvernări între stânga şi dreapta. "

toate cele bune


----------



## Miutzu

a-şi face griji = to worry
(eu) îmi fac griji = (I) worry

(eu) mi-aş face griji = (I) would worry
(tu) ţi-ai face griji
(el/ea) şi-ar face griji

(noi) ne-am face griji
(voi) v-aţi face griji
(ei) şi-ar face griji


nu ne-am face nici o grijă = we wouldn't worry at all

I hope it's clear now.


----------



## misadro

i believe .. _a-şi face griji _... never .. _a îşi face griji _..


----------



## Miutzu

Sârbii vor să invadeze Ungaria pentru *a îşi face* dreptate

so actually I think "a îşï face griji" is also correct, but of course you'll probably never hear it in spoken Romanian.


----------

